# Cat breed questions



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to find a cat for isis. I am not sure what kind I really prefer a bengal but... my husband hates short hair cats. my problem is that finding a cat like isis with minimal hair loss is hard do any of you have ideas on what types of cats would be little shedding... i really want a sphynx but my husband wont let me


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats with coats like Cinderella are great because their hair comes out in little tufts, easy to pick up. Cleo sheds all over the place. The twins? I don't really notice their hair anywhere, but it's probably because of the color.

I'm not sure, but maybe Ragdolls shed in tufts....and they're supposed to be laid back and easy going.


----------



## Streamfish (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe you should look up ragdoll cats? They are very loving and I don't think they shed to bad.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

First off RAGGIES RULE!!!. But don't tell my Siamese I said that.

They're long haired but don't have an undercoat so they don't shed and don't need to be brushed. They have soft rabbit like fur. They're typically laid back affectionate cats. They come in a number of different patterns and colors.

I live in Florida so I know they leave very little fur behind.

Fay the raggie is on the right in this photo. On the rleft is a short haired Siamese. Her fur is soft to the touch and she doesn't shed at all.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh, I don't know much about the longhaired breeds but I don know that the Somali sheds minimal. Beautyful breed... should I ever get a longhaired cat it would be a Somali.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoa! Just looked them up - they're GORGEOUS!


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

I like them both how is the somalis attitude does anyone know I am leaning toward a ragdoll isis has so much hair she doesnt shed at all unless her longest hair is coming out and it comes out in tuffs... it is like in balls but she has the medium hair underneath and now she looks kinda funny her hair is long on the tummy and sides but the hair down her back or shoulders, neck and head is short... goofy looking anyway.... Ill consider both..

i do like siamese for sure it has always been one of my favs.



AAAAAAAAAAAW what to do!


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

I was reading about this somali cat and i kinda like it... it reminds me of ISIS this is the closest cat I have seen to isis... except wrong colors... is it possible that isis could be somali even tho she isnt brown??? hmm


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The Somali is an active cat that needs a lot of play. The Ragdoll, not so much. Yjis should really be Isis' choice. A highly active cat can cause stress for a sedate cat. While mine get along well enough that one one ever gets swatted (after the intro period) Fay constantly tells me that she wished Mia WOULD JUST GROW UP AND CHILL OUT. Mia has the sleep 20 hrs and play for 4 thing reversed.


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.catsofaustralia.com/somali.htm
hey guys check this out look at the picture of the grey cat I think my cat is a somali... she is everything they are saying!!!! wow how insightful... yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The Somali is a very alert, curious, playful, active and social cat. Easy to teach tricks from what I've heard. They come in a few different colors:
- Ruddy (brown ticked tabby)
- Red (which actuarally isn't red but sorrel/cinnamon, a kind of brown)
- Blue
- Fawn

Some organisations also approve silver which gives you four additional colors:
- Black silver (ruddy+silver)
- Red silver
- Blue silver
- Fawn silver

Personally I think a black silver Somali is just about the most beautyful cat you can lay your eyes on. This is my friends black silver Somali queen:


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! I think those are one of my favs!


----------

